# Wilier Montegrappa



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

So. I just sold a watch and pulled the trigger on a Wilier Montegrappa from Wiggle today:

http://www.wilier.it/it/catalogo/road-bike/montegrappa/

Complete bike with Sora was $650 shipped to Canada (50% off). I hate shimaNO so I ordered a Campagnolo Veloce gruppo with Khamsin wheels an additional $600. All in all, not a bad buy considering I got $400 for the watch. 

I wonder what a fair price for the Sora/FSA/Alex DC19 wheels would be?

I'll post pictures as I build it when it arrives. 

I can't wait. What a bargain!!!!


----------

